# Autogun the plugin with 4 billion+ presets: this thing is evil



## bill5 (Aug 1, 2020)

FL Studio 20 - Autogun Plugin


FL Studio 20 Autogun lets you enter an amazing sonic universe. Purchase FL Studio 20 plugins online.




www.flstudio.com.au





Anyone familiar? Not a "soft synth" really, but not sure where it would fall otherwise...it's a preset creator and I'm not kidding, it has (technically or supposedly) 4B+ presets. I suspect at least a few aren't worth your while and there's a bit of overlap.  But flipping through them can produce some worthwhile results. It also has descriptions which I concluded were mostly stupid and not worth paying any attention to, but again just to browse some presets looking for something to jump out at you, some do.


----------



## AmbientMile (Aug 2, 2020)

Funny, just yesterday I was accessing a ten plus year old backup hard drive (from before I switched to Mac) and I had the Autogun plugin backed up there. I wish they would have made this available to Mac users, as its a lot of fun. And you are correct, lots of good stuff in it.


----------

